# magloire trade



## grizzfan (Jun 25, 2002)

how about stromile swift and tony massenburg for jamaal magloire.
this will give the grizzlies a true center and the hornets a great athletic PF with a veteran backup center.


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

You have have enough creators already, I would keep Magloire because he will turn out to be a role player that finishes the basket strongs, and be a good shot blocker.


----------



## HORNETSFAN (Jun 11, 2002)

The organization is very high on Magloire. He will not be traded for an offer like that.


----------



## Shadows (Jun 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by *Penny Hardaway *
> You have have enough creators already, I would keep Magloire because he will turn out to be a role player that finishes the basket strongs, and be a good shot blocker.


Magloire will be better then a role player. Provided the starting minutes this year I see him a 15 and 10 guy. He's very verstaile for someone his size and nearly impossible to move when he has position. The Canadian has a good chance to be an elite Center in the east in a couple of years.


----------

